# Venison thread



## tickhound93 (Jan 29, 2016)

How do you guys make your deer meat? I always do a lot of rope sausage and deer burger, I like to cook with it as I would beef but the woman isn't quite ready for that. Would love a deer rib recipe to have, I just throw them out as the fat is pretty bitter up here, suggestions?


----------



## svk (Jan 29, 2016)

Trim all of the fat off. That's holding a lot of the gamey taste. Cook steaks or roast in a crock pot or Dutch oven using the mushroom/onion soup recipe I posted in the other thread.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 30, 2016)

*backstrap:* medallions, cast iron pan fried in bacon grease... meat dredged in flour first... dash salt n pepper... and gently laid into hot pan. few mins on each side, prefer it just before last of the pink inside is gone... served hot and a dash more S & P...


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 30, 2016)

For burgers. 
Half venison half lamb. 
Good balance. 
A good sized dent in the middle so the outside doesn't have to get as done to finish the inside. 
Flip when it doesn't stick.


----------



## svk (Jan 30, 2016)

Lawry's marinade in a bottle does wonders for venison. Especially steakhouse and mesquite favors. 

I marinate for 48 hours if possible but even an hour makes a big difference.


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 30, 2016)

If grillin butterflied back straps, simply marinate them lightly in a little melted butter, add a splash of Worcestershire sauce, little salt/pepper...turns out fine. They'll cook quick, get ready to flip. About the time they start showing grill marks, turn'em...don't turn your back on'em, put the lid on, etc. unless you're real low on the heat. Another good marinade for them is simply Italian dressing. Same principle applies when they hit the grill.


----------



## link523 (Jan 31, 2016)

I get bacon ends from a local smoke house.grind and mix 1lb of bacon to 3lb of venison. best slider burgers i ever had.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 31, 2016)

link523 said:


> I get bacon ends from a local smoke house.grind and mix 1lb of bacon to 3lb of venison. best slider burgers i ever had.


----------



## stillhunter (Feb 1, 2016)

I get trimmings from beef steak from a grocery store, the firm fat is the best, I trim and toss the slimy parts. ratio about 1/3 fat to venison.
course grind chunks of venison once, grind the fat once, combine and grind once once more, then form patties and grill.
I like to let all red meats I grill quickly to sit at room temp for 1/2 hr or more depending on thickness, before grilling.
I also prefer to freeze whole venison ham muscles, thaw and then grind for burger as opposed to freezing venison burger mixed w fat. The fat does not seem to freeze well and after a few months the flavor seems to turn and not taste nearly as good as freshly ground/fated deer burger.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Feb 1, 2016)

I make deer meet by putting a salt block and some cracked corn in the back yard. That always gets them together.
OH, now I see - it was "meat". Never mind.


----------



## stillhunter (Feb 1, 2016)

One of my fav. venison recipes lately.
Slice pieces of any semi tender cut of deer meat about 3/8-1/2" across the grain.
lay pieces on a cutting board covered in plastic wrap, cover w more wrap and pound it thin w a meat mallet.
Flour well w Kentucky Kernel seasoned flour.
cover the bottom of the frying pan w peanut oil, about 1/8" and heat to frying temp.
lay the meat down and fry quickly, a minute or 2 on each side, drain and enjoy.
The pounding will make even tough meat very tender and the spicy, golden brown crust is fantastic. This is also very good w Pillsbury frozen biscuits/venison both smothered in white gravy. ( there is a gravy recipe on the box of KK flour)


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 2, 2016)

Or cut it razor thin and fry in a little butter quickly.
Cooks REAL fast.
At the end stir in schredded cheese.
NOT Vallveeder!!!!!lol
Scoop into good rolls.
And it is way better than Philly Chese Stake.
Not misspelled. It ain't t cheese and it ain't steak from Philly.

My nieces and nephews were over and I couldn't make them fast enough.

They were shocked they were eating venison.........first time for all of them. And they kept eating.


----------



## link523 (Feb 3, 2016)

Back strap wrapped in bacon bbq to medium !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## link523 (Feb 4, 2016)

http://caribbeanpot.com/tropical-curry-beef-with-potato/ The wife makes this curry venison. It can be very spicy depending on the curry powder and hot peppers.


----------



## Brushpile (Feb 4, 2016)

stillhunter said:


> One of my fav. venison recipes lately.
> Slice pieces of any semi tender cut of deer meat about 3/8-1/2" across the grain.
> lay pieces on a cutting board covered in plastic wrap, cover w more wrap and pound it thin w a meat mallet.
> Flour well w Kentucky Kernel seasoned flour.
> ...


That's the way we always have it. I always get the processor to cut the hams into cubes steak, already tenderized that way, tenderloin into butterfly steaks, shoulders into roasts and I make jerky out of the neck. Although, after reading it, we may be having skv's chese stake sammiches tonight.


----------



## Brushpile (Feb 4, 2016)

Stihl 041S said:


> Or cut it razor thin and fry in a little butter quickly.
> Cooks REAL fast.
> At the end stir in schredded cheese.
> NOT Vallveeder!!!!!lol
> ...


Do you season the meat any? Any toppings on there?


----------



## Brushpile (Feb 4, 2016)

Brushpile said:


> after reading it, we may be having skv's chese stake sammiches tonight.



It has begun.


----------



## jrider (Feb 4, 2016)

We debone the hams then partially freeze them. We then run them though the deli slicer into paper thin strips. Fry em up with some garlic powder, salt, and pepper and serve on a roll. Add some cheese and it's among the best cheesesteak you will ever have.


----------



## stillhunter (Feb 4, 2016)

link523 said:


> Back strap wrapped in bacon bbq to medium !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I like it better med/rare


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 4, 2016)

Brushpile said:


> Do you season the meat any? Any toppings on there?


Nope. Good as is. Maybe salt and pepper.

After that happened they tried the great
Philly Cheese Steak by the two famous ones in Philadelphia
They were NOT impressed


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 4, 2016)

jrider said:


> We debone the hams then partially freeze them. We then run them though the deli slicer into paper thin strips. Fry em up with some garlic powder, salt, and pepper and serve on a roll. Add some cheese and it's among the best cheesesteak you will ever have.


That sure would make it easier to slice. 
Thanks.


----------



## jrider (Feb 5, 2016)

Stihl 041S said:


> That sure would make it easier to slice.
> Thanks.


It makes the world of difference. More frozen than thawed is perfect. If you don't have access to a deli slicer, a large sharp knife will do the same but will obviously go slower. We sliced up and wrapped about 70 pounds worth just a few weeks ago in about an hour and a half.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 5, 2016)

jrider said:


> It makes the world of difference. More frozen than thawed is perfect. If you don't have access to a deli slicer, a large sharp knife will do the same but will obviously go slower. We sliced up and wrapped about 70 pounds worth just a few weeks ago in about an hour and a half.


Yeah. Takes me a LOT longer.


----------



## Brushpile (Feb 5, 2016)

jrider said:


> More frozen than thawed is perfect. If you don't have access to a deli slicer, a large sharp knife will do the same


Yep, that's how I always do it. Also when preparing to make jerky. Half frozen meat cuts much easier than limp meat. That's also why you wait 48 hrs after slaughter to cut meat. Let a little rigormortis set in. Makes the work a lot easier.


----------



## stillhunter (Apr 5, 2016)

Marinaded/grilled deer shoulder pickin.
This works well and dern tasty. I take a shoulder(leg removed) and carefully fillet all the silverskin/fat off prying under some of the covered muscles w fingers to remove as much SS as possible. Then cut deeply in a 1 1/2" or so checkerboard pattern across all muscles.
Put the shoulder in a ziplock bag large enough to hold it.
pour a whole bottle of Paul Newmans Balsamic Vinegar salad dressing in and season well w cracked black pepper.
seal the bag and turn to coat the whole thing.
marinade for 48hrs. in the fridge turning it a few times each day. bring to room temp and get the grill hot.
grill the shoulder turning every 5/10 mins. browning not burning it
As the outer meat gets cooked slice pieces off just down to the pink meat right on the grill w a sharp knife/tongs or fork and put it in a bowl while mopping w fresh PNBV dressing, turn/mop/brown/slice repeat until you've removed/cooked the whole thing then you can gnaw on the bones once it cools a bit.
The meat gets tender from the marinading and is great picked right off the grill and piled into a hot sourdough roll to keep fingers from getting burned.
good w a baked tater and salad


----------



## svk (Apr 5, 2016)

Ooooooooooo


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 7, 2016)

I had a buffalo steak tonight that was so chewey, even the gravy was tough.


----------



## stillhunter (Nov 15, 2016)

Deer butt roll up.
I age all my venison for 5-8 days on ice or in the fridge. I cut deer hams off the pelvis @ the hip joint and don't use a saw and after aging I separate the individual ham muscles from the bone so I can wrap them tightly w plastic wrap and then tinfoil before putting in ziplock bags to prevent freezer burn.
A few large muscles of the butt are good for this recipe.
Get a long sharp knife, a serrated bread knife or long fillet knife will work, start a cut on the long side of the meat or with the grain.
cut about an inch or less and carefully/slowly continue cutting the same depth around the muscle to take a continuous flap of meat that gets longer as you slice and turn the meat like you are unraveling a roll until you run out of meat.
You should now have a thin, flat piece of meat that is over a foot long.
now you can season/smear w whatever you like and place stuffing like thin sliced mushrooms,herbs,cheese, fine crushed Black Walnuts/Pecans/Hickory nuts, olives,onions, garlic,soy/worchesteshire/wine etc. etc. on the top side in a thin layer across the whole thing.
When you're done roll the meat/stuffing back up tightly and tie w butcher string.
Now you can let it marinate overnight or just grill/smoke it right away.
Oiled and Seared/ turned for while and then roast to you liking or just roast/smoke for hours at a lower temp, basting is optional too, wine,salad dressing, marinade etc.
The best part is when sliced there is done meat on the outside and more rare towards the middle so everyone can get what they like and the stuffing/seasoning flavors all of the meat evenly.


----------



## stillhunter (Nov 23, 2016)

Well I got some tenderloins off a deer I butchered for my dad. They were hung up for 48 hrs w the hide and the rest of the gutted deer. I carefully peeled and washed them and decided to marinate them last night. I poured about 1/3 cup of soy sauce, 2 splashes of Knob Creek 100 proof, about a tablespoon of California olive oil, cracked pepper, a few shakes of garlic and onion powder, Adams Rib Rub AND a few shakes of Mccormick Rosemary, soaked/stirred for 24 hours in the fridge. Grilled covered on the weber w kingsford hickory, med/hot and turned,basted w the marinade 4 times in 20 mins. The flavor of the whiskey and rosemary was dominant and the med rare meat was tender,juicy and deeeeeeeelicious.................................





crappy pic but you can see the rosemary.


----------



## stillhunter (Dec 6, 2016)

Gonna grill a shoulder this evening, peeled and scored.





in the 2.5 gal. bag w half a bottle of Balsamic vin. dressing 










72 hrs later


----------



## mark2496 (Dec 6, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> *backstrap:* medallions, cast iron pan fried in bacon grease... meat dredged in flour first... dash salt n pepper... and gently laid into hot pan. few mins on each side, prefer it just before last of the pink inside is gone... served hot and a dash more S & P...



Same here. I think all the steaks are good, I cut steaks out of anything that is big enough to call a steak, the burger meat I turn into sausage. I'd much rather have elk burger than deer burger.


----------



## mark2496 (Dec 6, 2016)

Gypo Logger said:


> I had a buffalo steak tonight that was so chewey, even the gravy was tough.



lol! I've never had buffalo that wasn't! The more you chew it the bigger it gets. I swear, I've had steaks off dozens of buffalo and have never had a good one.


----------



## svk (Mar 27, 2017)

I dropped 17 lbs of venison scraps off at the market today so I'll shortly have 35 lbs cheddar brats. Can't wait!


----------

